# Anyone riding Flux's ??



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

For what it's worth, NO, I've NEVER worn them or used them.

My local shop carries them, and Flux pushes the polyurethane highbacks pretty hard. 

The bindings themselves have little covers to keep snow out of the adjustment hardware on most models... so they thought of the little things at least.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

I have got the Flux Super Titans this year but have not ridden them yet due to lack of snow. The Titan RK and the Distortions will have the urethane highback, which gives a bit of flex to the highback geared towards freestyle riders. Over all the bindings seem to be a pretty tight fit so might have a few issues with bulky boots.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a pair of titans, but like the poster above me. due to lack of snow I have not ridden them


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

i have a set of titans from last year, riding on an 07 ride decade for all mountain. Overall i love the bindings, they give just enough flex for freestyle, but are also pretty responsive when your not in the park. Personally i also think that flux has some of the best straps, i would definitely recommend them. As said before they snug in the heelcup area for my boot, just check to make sure your boot fits first


----------



## FreshTraxx (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for all the feedback guys.

the reason for the questions are i cant physically 'try them on'
if i go with them it will be an internet purchase from the states.

over here in South Australia, we dont even get snow, so good hardware is very hard to come by :thumbsdown:

thanks again guys.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Buzzillions.com - Search for "flux bindings"

Flux Bindings from Dogfunk.com 

Scroll down on the second link, you'll see some with reviews and ratings.

Check your PM box.


----------



## FreshTraxx (Nov 29, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Buzzillions.com - Search for "flux bindings"
> 
> Flux Bindings from Dogfunk.com
> 
> ...


champion Munky, thanks fella :thumbsup:


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I worked with quite few guys last year that swore by Flux. Should be a great jib binding, but I personally probably wouldnt like any of theirs for any freeriding of sorts. They have people like Zac Marben and Nima Jalali and Milbery and Scotty Vine on their team, jib kids... Urethane highback, super flextastic. Actually I want some for my SubPop.

Anyone wanna fair trade for my 08/09 Black Contacts? I would like some Titan RK's. Actually I'd be willing to drop like $20-$40 bucks if need be. PM me.


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

I love my fluxs. Comfy straps, oversized toe cap, soft-mid flex, unibody design. solid bindings, not much wear and tear on them after 60-70 days of riding. Best bindings I've had out of burton, rome, and technine.


----------



## FreshTraxx (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for the feedback guys, all of it is much appriciated.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

For those of you that own Flux bindings or have tried them out, how do you like the cap strap? Any issues with boot fitment or slipping whatsoever? They seem to be shaped alot like Burton's cap straps from a couple yrs ago, which worked pretty well for me back then.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> For those of you that own Flux bindings or have tried them out, how do you like the cap strap? Any issues with boot fitment or slipping whatsoever? They seem to be shaped alot like Burton's cap straps from a couple yrs ago, which worked pretty well for me back then.


I think the flux toe cap strap is really comfy. It stays in its spot pretty well it only slipped off once on a really hard landing, but i don't think i had it tightened down enough.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> For those of you that own Flux bindings or have tried them out, how do you like the cap strap? Any issues with boot fitment or slipping whatsoever? They seem to be shaped alot like Burton's cap straps from a couple yrs ago, which worked pretty well for me back then.


Cap strap is not like the old style Burton cap straps. They may look it but that is just the padded covering to them. Very similar to what Burton uses now just a bit more beefy. Will try and get a few pics of mine with the cover off for you sometime tomorrow so you can see what I mean.

Have no issues with the toe cap what so ever on mine. Very solid and not a single bit of slippage so far.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

B.Gilly said:


> Cap strap is not like the old style Burton cap straps. They may look it but that is just the padded covering to them. Very similar to what Burton uses now just a bit more beefy. Will try and get a few pics of mine with the cover off for you sometime tomorrow so you can see what I mean.


Just to make sure we're on the same page, I wasn't referring to the original Burton cap straps nor the current ultra cap straps with a hole in the middle, but the super cap straps like in this pic:










If you could post pics of that, as well as the inside, that would be cool.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Yup Flux has a hole in the middle just like the current Burton straps. Is just hidden by the covering over it. Guess best way to describe it is that it is if you blended both the burton toe caps together they become very similar to flux toe caps.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

As promised a few photos of the Flux toe cap.


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

And a few more.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Guys new to the forum... I am thinking about buying the 2009 brown Flux feedbacks... How are these bindings? And are the toe straps good? 

If you could let me know I would reall appreciate it. 

Thanks!


----------

